# Jaguar XF 3.0 V6..... Not mine unfortunately!



## happyarthur1979 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey Guys,
Went today with my Father-in-law to collect his new car.... he collected it at 08.45am and was one of the first XF's in the country to hit the tarmac.
When we arrived the car was in the showroom under a dust cover with a plaque next to the car with his name on etc.

He went for the 3.0 V6 Luxury in silver with dove leather, standard spec, but as standard they are fully loaded:-
Satellite Navigation
Full leather
6 speed Auto with Paddle Change (very quick and smooth)
Climate Control
Smark key (use fob to open door then leave in pocket)
Push Button Start
Touch screen computer (similar to BMW's idrive)
Bluetooth with fully integrated phonebook
Electric seats
Electric steering wheel adjust
Cruise Control
Multi function steering wheel
Loads more no doubt!!!

It really is a work of art, the way the start button pulses when you get in and the way the vents rotate when ignition is on to the blue illumination of dials, buttons, kick plates etc.
The engine, while only being the V6 sounds beautifull.

Must say how impressed with the jaguar dealership I was, even though he had a busy day ahead of him he couldnt do enough for us. IWhen I bought our new Golf in October the salesman couldnt wait to get rid of us at collection time!

He has worked out some sort of GMFV with Jaguar as he is hoping to upgrade to the 4.2 V8 Supercharger in 3 years time!

few Pics -


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Steve Coppell looked a bit Pi*#ed off as your father in Law has blocked his jag in and he's got a match to go to!!!! :roll: 

Did your dad borrow his boots from The Terminator? 8)

Oh Yeah "Fantastic looking car"


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

What's with the pikey mis-spaced no' plate?


----------



## happyarthur1979 (Jan 21, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> What's with the pikey mis-spaced no' plate?


Why is it Pikey?

Nothing to say about the car? 
Ah well suppose some people feel compelled to give derogatory remarks on forums.
I posted pics here for other car enthusiasts to appreciate cars other than the TT not for narrow minded people to comment on the numberplate of all things (or his boots for that matter)
Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Is he in the Norman Wisdom fan club?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Have to say it simply the best car i have ever driven thinking about changing my x-type in the coming months for one of these.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Nice car! 

Congrats to your father-in-law.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

*Happyarthur1979 Wrote*_ Ah well suppose some people feel compelled to give derogatory remarks on forums. 
I posted pics here for other car enthusiasts to appreciate cars other than the TT not for narrow minded people to comment on the numberplate of all things (or his boots for that matter) 
Whatever floats your boat._

I agree, why do some have to make these stupid remarks :? 
Hoggy


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I won't be disrespectful and make stupid remarks about someone elses Father-in law but...

Although the car is obviously brimming with techie stuff and is probably a cracking car, it doesn't say 'Jaguar' to me. I imagine Jaguars to be sleek and understated, refined but powerful and this car just doesn't do that for me, however I've not seen one in the metal so the pics could be giving me the wrong impression.

The main thing is that your Father-in law looks over the moon with his new car so good for him. :wink:

Graham


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Saw my first XF on the road today - have to say it looked a lot better in the flesh on the road than the pics and car show experience I've had


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I don't like any of the new Jags, but this is a fantastic looking car.

I hope Mr Williams will enjoy it.

Like Kev, I am a bit surprised that the garage misplaced the numbers and sold the car like this. I guess they are very much customer driven and are happy to break the law?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> What's with the pikey mis-spaced no' plate?


Funny that, I drove past a Gypsy site today and saw 3 brand new Mini Coopers parked up although the number plates were legaly spaced i think :wink:


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

have to say I have never been a fan of Jag's but the XF does look fantastic - it has some amazing technology in it too 8) I'm sure you're father in law is over the moon with it 

I agree about the other comments - it seems if it's not an Audi, then you get these nasty comments from people, even though it's in the 'Other Marques' forum. I'm fed up reading posts slagging off the MINI :roll: :x :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

happyarthur1979 said:


> Why is it Pikey?


If you have to ask the question, then you won't understand or appreciate the sentiments of my answer.

I'm actually more saddened at what looks like a respectable dealer, encouraging such behaviour.


----------



## happyarthur1979 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.

Yeah he is chuffed to bits with it. He has always been a Jaguar man, he still has his XJ6 Sport that he bought new in 1996!! And he bought his wife a Limited Edition X-Type Spirit for christmas 2005.... so its Jag all the way for them!

[/quote]I'm actually more saddened at what looks like a respectable dealer, encouraging such behaviour. [/quote]

Well what saddens me is World Hunger, war, poverty etc but if a dealer that is willing to put mis-spaced numberplates (that my father in law provided) on a car is what saddens you, fair play.


----------



## happyarthur1979 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.

Yeah he is chuffed to bits with it. He has always been a Jaguar man, he still has his XJ6 Sport that he bought new in 1996!! And he bought his wife a Limited Edition X-Type Spirit for christmas 2005.... so its Jag all the way for them!

[/quote]I'm actually more saddened at what looks like a respectable dealer, encouraging such behaviour. [/quote]

Well what saddens me is World Hunger, war, poverty etc but if a dealer that is willing to put mis-spaced numberplates (that my father in law provided) on a car is what saddens you, fair play.


----------



## happyarthur1979 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.

Yeah he is chuffed to bits with it. He has always been a Jaguar man, he still has his XJ6 Sport that he bought new in 1996!! And he bought his wife a Limited Edition X-Type Spirit for christmas 2005.... so its Jag all the way for them!

[/quote]I'm actually more saddened at what looks like a respectable dealer, encouraging such behaviour. [/quote]

Well what saddens me is World Hunger, war, poverty etc but if a dealer that is willing to put mis-spaced numberplates (that my father in law provided) on a car is what saddens you, fair play.


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> happyarthur1979 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it Pikey?
> ...


respectable......stratstone......NOPE.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

You father in law looks exactly like I would expect a Jaguar driver to look. And buying new shoes to collect his car is sweet,

Nice interior. Jaguar has done a good job.

Hate the exterior.

Light exterior and light interior do not combine well on most cars. No exception here.

Don't really care about the reg plate spacing - if he is vain enough to think anyone cares what his intials or name actually is, then good on him. But that salesman was deffo pikey.

Good job we aren't all the same.

I hope he enjoys it.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I actually went to have a look at these on Saturday, they were very busy with test drives so I never got behind the wheel. No matter as I was clearly mistaken as to the target market for the car. I am a 42yr old heterosexual white male that normally drives a BMW 5 Series. I was under the impression that Jaguar had moved on and were now ready to put the pseudo-retro phase behind them and build on Jaguar heritage to produce a genuinely contemporary car. I understand that the views of the British public are frequently at odds with the major markets of Asia and North America and that the British are more conservative when it comes to decoration and intricacy of form and that the market for such vehicles is global. BUT I found it very bling-tastic. The Germans, especially Audi and BMW manage to take cheap materials and make them look classy, here Jaguar have taken a whole host of expensive materials and made them look trashy, the comparison with a current Mondeo is valid. The cabin is not a place I would want to spend a lot of time especially with the pseudo-tech for Grandads of automatically opening vents and stupid little drive selector button. The whole lot was over styled, my guess is that it was done by Lizzi Duke. The outside was more of the same, some angles are quite nice others pure agony.

But what would I know, I'm obviously not part of the target audience.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

I quite like the interior, not so sure about the exterior. Pretty amazing standard spec at that price range though.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I thought the signage was a nice touch. They could have taken it a little step further and had some stickers made for the side of the car, something along the lines of "please don't touch - Haydn Williams' new car"

Or a street parade, Haydn behind the wheel and your mother-in-law on the bonnet. The Stratstone Jaguar XF March Queen. :wink:

On the car, I think the interior looks brilliant, I completely get it. Not seen one in the flesh yet, but it looks a fine place to sit. The matt wood is where it's at.


----------



## JohnDonovan (Jul 13, 2005)

From the photos - it looks like it could be the Jaguar dealer by Sidcup. - As you've said good things about them can you confirm? Nice to hear about a good dealer service for a change. I've recently changed to BMW, but was always woefully dissatisfied with the service at Bexley Audi!


----------

